

A sunken submarine has been discovered in Swedish territorial waters - sqren
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=da&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.expressen.se%2Fnyheter%2Fframmande-ubat-hittad-i-svenskt-vatten%2F&edit-text=

======
fegu
Don't get too excited, probably from 1916.

